# SoundOff Signal EPL 7000 LED



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

Has anyone used one of these yet? Was told they are fairly new. I am able to pick one up for about $200 bucks. I played around with one today and it seemed pretty nice.

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm

I would like to get one with Amber and White. That would go well with my 6 set corner strobes in the truck too.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I like them. I have sold two to members of this board, so maybe they will let you know what they think. I also think one of them may have an extra one to sell, LOLOL.


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

I did get mine from safteylighting. Great light for the price. Plenty bright at night and daylight. I was going to get a Sho-Me. I glad I didn't. Great light, thinking of buying another. That's my option
Kipp


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

That's my opinion not option. Stupid spell checker. 
Kipp


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL. Hey, we all need options!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like a good light...


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Seems like a good light to me too .... I am going to have to find one local, I would like to see .... SafetyLighting, what would one cost through you .... I might as well give fellow board members the biz if I am going to purchase.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

$225 shipped.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

SafetyLighting;859857 said:


> $225 shipped.


I just ordered one from John @ Safety Lighting. We talked on the phone. Very helpful with some electrical Q's I had.

Guess I'll find out soon if I like it.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought one from safetylighting, great guy to deal with. Good price, fast shipping.

My only complaint is the magnets are, dare I say, too strong, they've almost landed me on my butt twice pulling it off of the skid steer. I would feel comfortable driving around with it on the roof of my pickup. The light itself is great and throws a very good amount of light.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I can take some magnets off a Whelen bar and send them to you.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like a pretty neat bar for the price, but you might want to stick with all amber. [ORC 4513.17(C)(1)]


----------



## Landmass (Dec 15, 2009)

We run the sound off light just would like to say its a great product.Nice and bright but our socket melted from having it on too long


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Maine_Train;942131 said:


> Looks like a pretty neat bar for the price, but you might want to stick with all amber. [ORC 4513.17(C)(1)]


LEDs don't require a colored lens to get the correct color. Although they may look "clear" when not powered up, the LEDs will "glow" whatever color is designed in when turned on. For instance, all of my amber and red LEDs look absolutely identical with the bar off. Turn it on and presto, colors! I'm sure it's the same with that bar - which I've heard good things about.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Landmass;943006 said:


> We run the sound off light just would like to say its a great product.Nice and bright but our socket melted from having it on too long


Hmm, that doesn''t make sense. These are supposed to draw only 2-4amps.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Safetylighting, how are those Ghost LED light heads? Are they pretty comparable to a TIR? And what do they cost. I am looking to mount something behind the grill of my 08 F350 and these seem like they fit the bill....just wondering what your opinion is.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Landmass;943006 said:


> We run the sound off light just would like to say its a great product.Nice and bright but our socket melted from having it on too long


That's not right at all. What happened exactly?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Fire_n_Ice;943065 said:


> Safetylighting, how are those Ghost LED light heads? Are they pretty comparable to a TIR? And what do they cost. I am looking to mount something behind the grill of my 08 F350 and these seem like they fit the bill....just wondering what your opinion is.


They are awesome. I've sold a bunch of them because they are so versatile. It just so happenes I have an F350 dually in here now that I installed two in the grille. He's a vollie FF, so they are split red/white. I'll take a pic.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry forgot to answer your question, they are along the same lines as a TIR.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

SafetyLighting;943142 said:


> They are awesome. I've sold a bunch of them because they are so versatile. It just so happenes I have an F350 dually in here now that I installed two in the grille. He's a vollie FF, so they are split red/white. I'll take a pic.


That would be awesome, thank you! Do you by chance have the ability to post a quick vid of them too?


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Too Stroked;943030 said:


> LEDs don't require a colored lens to get the correct color. Although they may look "clear" when not powered up, the LEDs will "glow" whatever color is designed in when turned on. For instance, all of my amber and red LEDs look absolutely identical with the bar off. Turn it on and presto, colors!


I know there are clear (or "white") LEDs that emit a particular color only when on, and even tri-colors that will emit red, yellow, or green according to how the diode is biased. As I understand it, diodes that are made to emit the desired color when they're powered up are usually preferable to putting clear diodes behind a colored lens. In the original post, he mentioned "Amber and White," which might put him at odds with his state's law.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Damn, I didn't get your post till just now. I'm already home. I'll see if I can get one tomorrow.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

SafetyLighting;943311 said:


> Damn, I didn't get your post till just now. I'm already home. I'll see if I can get one tomorrow.


No Prob, whenever you get to it .... Thanks in advance


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You may also want to look at this:










More here:

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t51/SafetyLighting/installs/CosCo/


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the pics...I like how slim those are in the grill, to me they look slimmer than a TIR. What do those run for a pair (Maybe 4)? That is, if I am allowed to ask that on here.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

They list for $170 each. I charge $95 each. I offer PlowSite members free shipping.


----------

